# related to electives



## ZAH (Aug 22, 2011)

my querrie is that necessary to do electives from abroad if one wish to appear in USMLE?what is the impact of not doing electives from abroad on your way to USMLE??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Electives have nothing to do with your USMLE.


----------



## tonyvn4 (Oct 6, 2011)

Electives have nothing to do with your USMLE. i know


----------

